# Anyone in Newport Gwent?



## raraskirt (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,

We are a lesbian couple and currently 11 weeks pregnant  . As I have never been pregnant before it would be really nice to meet up with other pregnant people or recently had babies people who live quite close by. I have nothing against going to other mother and baby groups or parent and toddler groups etc. but it would be quite nice to meet up with people who aren't fascinated by that fact that I am pregnant even though I did not sleep with a man  . 

If there's anyone close by I'd love to meet up for a chat!


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,

Have you heard about proud to be mums (p2bmums in google)? Its a group in South Wales. They have regular meet ups and there is always someone happy to talk.

Candy


----------



## wrighty2 (May 24, 2011)

Hi, just wanted to say congratulations to you both!!! Hope you are feeling well, good luck for the rest of the pregnancy. Let us know how you get on xxx


----------

